

Lame Stuxnet worm 'full of errors', says security consultant - iPhone1
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/19/stuxnet_male_decry_security_researchers/

======
atgm
I suppose it's politically incorrect to say this, but perhaps it was terrorism
and it was meant to be found out eventually, as a warning?

In any case, some people would argue that being good enough to get the job
done is good enough, regardless of elegance.

